# Tunnel Vision 10/10 Nipple/Spur



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

headed out at 5am weds in hopes of hooking up some hoos or bills in pretty blue water. Made it to the nipple about 630.. lines in shorly after. Water was clear blue green.. bait was sporadic but there none the less. Trolled toward the 131 with inly one knockdown.. no hookup. Made the decision to point her south toward the spur. Heard lots of boats talkin but nobody seemed to be doing much better than us. About 11am we made the call to run to a deep water bottom area we know about 30 south of Destin.. We anchored and started a chum slick while getting some bottom rods down. Hoping for tuna but with seemingly no current it looked bleak after two hours of constant chum/chuim. The bottom bite was ok and some nice mngos and two nice cusk eels were in the box. One big grouper bite ended in a break off.. Then the tuna showed.. way back in the slick busting the top.. 30 seconds later the flatline doubles over, drag screamin off.. about time! Before long there were about a hundred tuna right at boatside.. we caught enough to break two anti-reverses on the penn spinners.. all were between 22 and 26 lbs. A school of 15 or so hammerheads showed up.. BIG SHARKS.. some were 7-8 feet.. They stayed boatside for sometime but never came after anything but the bonita chunks we were tossing out.. pretty amazing to see them mixed in with a hundred tuna and no bloodshed! Called it a day about 330.. stopped at AJ's to weigh the biggest tuna for the rodeo (26.8lbs) Shy of second place by a lb or so.. oh well it was a great day none the less.. will post pics when i get them..

Ended the day with 4 tuna, 4 nice mingo and 2 cusk eels.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report. Way to save the day with the chunking. Any pics?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea I should have some pics later today..


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report and nice catch!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey great report man! I hear those cusk eels are pretty good eating!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Konz..

Those eels are GREAT! Very much like scamp!


----------

